
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (December 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
tmcb
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, UNIX (Linux, *BSD), shell scripting (bash, dash), Lua,
git.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.ondular.net/~tadeu/resume.pdf](https://www.ondular.net/~tadeu/resume.pdf)

Email: tadeu[AT]ondular.net

GitHub: [https://github.com/tmcb](https://github.com/tmcb)

Areas of interest: systems programming; operating systems; distributed
systems; computer systems security; logic; embedded and firmware programming;
parallel and concurrent programming; data communication networks.

M.Sc. graduate in Electrical Engineering with emphasis in Communication
Systems. I have sound professional experience in C programming, and have
contributed with small bugfixes and patches to projects like Debian
<[https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=631629>](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=631629>) and wget
<[http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?func=detailitem&item_id=26411>](http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?func=detailitem&item_id=26411>).

------
git-pull
Location: USA (Central)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django, Python, Linux, Javascript (ES5+6), Backbone, webpack,
sass, spaCy, DRF, reStructuredText, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy,
handlebars/mustache, jinja2, Some C++.

Email: See GH/portfolio

CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/tony](https://stackoverflow.com/story/tony)

Portfolio: [https://www.git-pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com)

Github: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Publications: [https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux](https://leanpub.com/the-
tao-of-tmux)

Sample sites: [https://devel.tech](https://devel.tech),
[https://www.hskflashcards.com](https://www.hskflashcards.com)

Sample projects: [https://cihai.git-pull.com](https://cihai.git-pull.com),
[https://tmuxp.git-pull.com](https://tmuxp.git-pull.com), [https://unihan-
etl.git-pull.com](https://unihan-etl.git-pull.com)

------
m0nhawk
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Canada preferred

Technologies: Programming Languages: Python, R, C++, C#, Wolfram Mathematica;
OS: GNU/Linux, Windows; data: MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch-LogStash-
Kibana, InfluxDB; etc: Docker, Amazon AWS (EC2, SES, S3...) stack, ETL, data
analysis, data science, data visualization, data manipulation (Python pandas,
R tidyverse), basic Tableau experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/85PjBwbb2FwPD1a/download](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/85PjBwbb2FwPD1a/download)

Email: me@andrewpro.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/)

Data Scientist with a M.S. in Physics and strong math background, statistics
and data analysis. Passionate on finding business insights from the raw data.
Experienced with a few programming languages (including C++, Python, R and
MATLAB) and SQL databases.

Started as a freelance Data Scientist, I've moved to remote job and now
seeking for a full-time position abroad (somewhere in the USA, New York
preferably or Canada).

------
codez
==============================

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Webpack 1/2, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP,
Flux, SVG, WordPress etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity(preferably freelance/contract atm) Check out my code/site and hope
to hear from you. Don't hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (React.js, React Native, jQuery,
Backbone.js, Angular.js), LESS/SASS, Git/SVN, Bower, Grunt,
Protractor/Selenium, PHP (CakePHP, CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs,
MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work; having users happy to
interact with something I've built is what keeps me motivated.

Recently, I've led a team to build a major government satellite project
(RADARSAT Constellation Mission), further developed an asset management system
and other tools for the movie industry, and am now attempting to build a real
estate/housing application more successful than my first from a couple years
back.

Looking for a great team focused on building a product (or products) users
love, with minimal red tape.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ndnyqdr6phpoda4/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ndnyqdr6phpoda4/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
lfowles
Location: Kansas, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Location dependent

Technologies: C++, Python, Linux, Git

Learning: Rust, Machine Learning

Résumé/CV: See link on my website [http://lfowles.org](http://lfowles.org)

Email: See website or use hn@lfowles.org

Looking for systems programming or other interesting software development
opportunities. Previously wrote software for x86 and ARM embedded Linux radio
testing equipment. Spent several months doing a deep dive into game
development with Unreal Engine 4[0]. I'm a quick learner and am willing to
pick up whatever tech is necessary for the position. My latest project was
interpreting output from a Deskcycle to get cadence data[1]. Even if I'm not
what you're looking for and you just want to chat about any of my projects,
send me an email!

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wNXs3g0Bw&list=PLqJcvcLs4C...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wNXs3g0Bw&list=PLqJcvcLs4C-RmUZ5BYSw0AR-
gUTkk2y0a)

[1]:
[https://github.com/lfowles/deskcycle](https://github.com/lfowles/deskcycle)

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
rootxnet
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, C#, Kotlin, Bash, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Cassandra, MongoDB, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Machine Learning

Résumé/CV: [http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-
Resume.pdf](http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf)

Email: michal [AT] michallech.info

Website: [http://michallech.info](http://michallech.info)

==============================

I am Full Stack Developer with 8+ years of commercial experience. My selling
point is ability to prototype and execute rapidly due to extensive list of
technologies I know and industries I've worked in.

I am open to consulting opportunities as well as long-term projects or
employment in the areas of software architecture, tech leadership, backend,
frontend development, data analysis, machine learning. The ideal position
would leverage my extensive experience, software architecture knowledge,
detail oriented approach and ability to execute fast.

I prefer remote/semi remote opportunities but I am willing to relocate for
selected projects.

------
Teichopsia
Location: Panama City, Panama.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Preferably Europe. Visa is not needed.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Python. Tough, maybe I shouldn't include
Python and Javascript since everything I've learned about programming has been
forgotten. I spent the last six plus months learning CSS. CSS is a real pain.

Resume: Available upon request - but it pretty much has the same information
as you can see in this comment.

Portofolio: [https://www.talescript.com](https://www.talescript.com)

github:
[https://github.com/talescript/talescript](https://github.com/talescript/talescript)

Email: anthomelanous (at->) hotmail com

Self taught programmer, Psychology Graduate; trying hard to break into the
programming world. What I lack in experience I make up with a - semi stoic -
enthusiasm. Besides English, I also speak Spanish and conversational German.

I've been learning on my own for three years now. The only way I can
accelerate that learning curve is by learning from others.

------
djellybeans
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within the US

Technologies:

* [WEB] JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, WebGL, React, Vue, Grunt

* [OTHER] C#, .NET, OpenGL, MonoGame, HLSL, GLSL, C++ (minimal)

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: chris.cajas.m [-at-] gmail.com

Portfolio:

* [http://www.dwarfcorp.com/](http://www.dwarfcorp.com/) \- Open-source indie game, worked as a contract programmer, mainly optimizing code for procedural generation and shaders

* [http://ccajas.github.io/JS-TinyRenderer/](http://ccajas.github.io/JS-TinyRenderer/) \- Software 3D rasterizer in JavaScript emulating a shader pipeline, based off ssloy's C++ tutorials

===

Graduate in Electronic Media, professional web developer with brief contract
experience in game development. Looking to dive deeper into parallel
computing, or producing 3D visualizations for different applications. Areas of
interests include graphics programming, some embedded programming, and space
exploration.

------
harrygeez
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web (JS, React, Webpack, CSS, Bootstrap, Bulma), Git, Perl, C,
Java, learning ML during my free time. Willing to learn anything new on the
job.

Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArJVYO71M4zO2wrQgT2TU7_QDqlK](https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArJVYO71M4zO2wrQgT2TU7_QDqlK)
(testimonial upon request)

Website: [http://weijiangan.me](http://weijiangan.me)

Email: weijiangan@outlook.com

I'm finishing university in December, will travel to UK/Europe from Christmas
Eve to Feb 7, am happy to do a face-to-face interview during that period. I
interned at Configura and am currently writing an e-commerce PWA for my final
year project using Node, React, MySQL, HTTP/2, Socket.IO and ES2015+.

I have a strong attention to detail, and I like to focus on giving users a
good experience. If you are looking for someone to solve non-routine problems,
I'm your man.

------
colshacol
Front End Developer (React/Redux/MobX/FP/TypeScript)

Location: Dallas, Texas

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript, ES6, ES7, ES8, Babel, Webpack, Flow,
React, Sass, SCSS, Stylus, PostCSS, Gulp, React, Redux, MobX, Vue, Immutable,
Node, Express, Koa, Mongo, Git, GitHub, HTML5, CSS3, REST, GraphQL, and...
many more.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.cakeresume.com/colton-
colcleasure](https://www.cakeresume.com/colton-colcleasure)

Email: colshacol@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/colshacol](https://github.com/colshacol)

npm: [https://www.npmjs.com/~colshacol](https://www.npmjs.com/~colshacol)

Capable of full stack, but front-end focused. I believe in functional
programming, type-safety, and writing great code.

I absolutely love what I do and I want to do it with others that are just as
passionate.

~~~
id047
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Willing to consider

Willing to relocate: Depends on opportunity

Technologies: Python, Java, Android, C#, Perl, VBScript, Bash scripting,
Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy, JSF, Servlets, ASP.NET, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
Bootstrap, SQL, Postgres, MySQL, MS SQL, jQuery, JSON, REST, SVN, Git, Jira,
Docker, VMware, Glassfish, Tomcat, Apache and others

Résumé/CV: Available on request

LinkedIn: [https://ca.linkedin.com/in/inderjeet-
duggal-07915a50](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/inderjeet-duggal-07915a50)

Email: inderjeetd1[AT]gmail.com

MASc grad (Electrical Eng. - Linear Optimization Applications in Electricity
Marktes) who switched over to software after grad school. I'm currently the
lead developer helping build the network automation infrastructure for the
biggest Canadian Telco. Over the past year or so, I've really enjoyed working
with Python on several projects (network automation, full-stack web
development etc.) and I'd like to continue working with Python. Having said
that, I am pretty flexible and I'm open to considering whatever gets the job
done.

------
ionis_
Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node, php, building restful api’s, Git, Gulp,
Jenkins, TeamCity, Jira, MSSQL, Mysql, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, AWS.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: yes (although willing to consider local positions)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, relational databases (SQL Server, MySQL, Postgres), web
crawling, GUI development, SQLAlchemy, ETL, Scheme, Prolog, etc (always eager
to pick up new programming languages or technologies)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for part-time work if at all possible, but not unwilling to do
full-time again.

------
robinrob
Location: Edinburgh

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python 2 & 3, Javascript, Ruby, Typescript, Swift, Java, HTML,
CSS, SASS, PHP, Shell languages, MySQL, PostgreSQL, AngularJS, Django, Flask,
Pyramid, Ruby on Rails, iOS, AWS, Heroku, Salesforce.

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

I am a professional full-stack web/mobile developer based in Edinburgh with 6
years experience. I am experienced with a wide range of technologies and
complex/technical business domains, and can get up to speed quickly. I am
passionate about always doing a good job and great code design, balanced with
pragmatism. I'm known for being really easy to work with and always keep
clients in the loop with communications and updates. Please see my website for
more details.

------
nimeshneema
I specialise in development and deployment of iOS, watchOS and tvOS apps and
currently learning macOS app development and Swift programming language. I
have a good understanding of Apple's user interface design paradigms (HIGs)
and what makes a great app. I am always willing to explore and learn best
possible technology for the job at hand. I am inclined towards growing as a
software developer by enhancing my understanding of fundamental concepts and
tools.

Location: Indore, India

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Flexible

Technologies: ANSI-C, Objective-C, Swift, Python, Cocoa-Touch, Git, Bash

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zxu8ylj6gxkbe6/Resume%20-%20Nimes...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zxu8ylj6gxkbe6/Resume%20-%20Nimesh%20Neema%20-%20iOS.pdf?dl=0&m=)

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), React, React-Native,
Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark, TensorFlow Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
dariak
Location: Omsk, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Django-rest-framework, RabbitMQ, Celery,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, JavaScript, jQuery, GIT, vagrant, docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dariaknyazeva/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dariaknyazeva/)

Email: dashaa2@gmail.com

My name is Daria, I am 37 years old. I am an experienced software developer
(more than 12 years of mostly Python, Django). I am a responsible person, get
along with people very well, love to work in teams. I am eager to bring an
additional value to a company I will work at by taking Scrum Master chores
(along with the development) or helping team lead with managing interactions.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes (with remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Fullstack LAMP/LEMP (Laravel 5.x, Symfony 2.x, PHP 7, MySQL,
etc.)

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications, and recently remotely, since 1999. The majority of my career has
been full-stack web application development in both the United States and also
Europe.

I am the author of Mastering Laravel (Packt) and other peer-reviewed
publications, an invited speaker at phpDay, PHP UK, LaravelDay, and founder of
the Palermo PHP User Group.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Assembly, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex.

I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less, but pretty interested still in
the last 2.

My projects
[https://gildedhonour.com/projects](https://gildedhonour.com/projects)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
rvillablanca
Location: Santiago, Chile.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No, I can't.

Technologies: Java, JavaEE, Spring boot/framework, Tomcat/Jetty/Weblogic,
CXF/JAXWS,JAXRS, JSF/JSP/Primefaces/SpringMVC, html5/js/css/jquery/angularjs,
ant/maven/gradle, junit.

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigo-antonio-
villablanca-v%C3...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigo-antonio-
villablanca-v%C3%A1squez-93629031/)

Github: github.com/rvillablanca (no work projects, only self learning)

Email: villa061004@gmail.com

I'm a full Java Web Developer based in Santiago, Chile looking for new remote
opportunities.

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end and/or full stack JS
development. I've been working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year.
Most recently I've been working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run
well on both web and Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code
base; 2) API driven video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video)
and 3) a WebRTC video implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; full stack JS, WebRTC,
TDD, git, project management

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

------
theglitchmob
Location: NYC (attempting to relocate from SF).

Remote: Yes, given SF or NYC salary.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, CloudFormation, Python, Linux, Ansible, Chef, Docker,
StackExchange, ServerFault, Google.

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: myhnthread@gmail.com

I would consider myself mid-level in the DevOps space and have been at this
for 4 years or so full time. Primary focus is Infrastructure As Code with a
very high preference for automating as much as possible using APIs and modules
like Boto3 in Python for AWS. Also, I will not take part in HackerRank-style
interview format. Preference is take home tests that allow realistic
demonstration of skill/ability.

------
rayrupiah
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:Javascript, ReactJs, Jquery, Python, Flask, Django, HTML5/CSS3,
MySql, Wordpress, Jekyll, TDD, Git, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: rrupiah@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/rayray1](https://github.com/rayray1)

Website: [http://www.rupiah.me/](http://www.rupiah.me/)

I am Raymond Rupiah, a results-oriented web application developer with
considerable training and enterprise experience in web development and layout
and in all stages of design, coding, and testing of web applications.

------
MHM5000
Location: Hamedan, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL, Ubuntu, jQuery,
Apache2, Wordpress, Joomla, Perstashop, vBulletin, IPBoard, Twitter Bootstrap,
Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit, Browser Extension, Adobe CC (Photoshop,
Illustrator, After Effects, etc.)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Motion Graphic, Managerial
positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

------
DanielKehoe
Location: Anywhere. USA citizen currently in Manila (Philippines)

Remote: Yes (with remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Serverless, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, React.js, Vue.js

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielkehoe/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielkehoe/)

Github: [https://github.com/RailsApps](https://github.com/RailsApps)

Email: daniel@danielkehoe.com

Author of the popular book 'Learn Ruby on Rails', founder of the RailsApps
open source project. Writer and developer.

------
DigitalJack
Location: Portland, Oregon

I currently develop FPGAs and ASICs in the aerospace industry. I'm interested
in applying my skills to domains, including developing new methods and
languages for hardware development.

Remote: Preferred.

Relocate: It would take a very special opportunity to convince me to relocate,
but it's not impossible.

Technologies: VHDL, Verilog, SystemVerilog (design and verification), Most
FPGA vendors, worked with a few foundries. Familiarity with C/C++, Clojure,
Python, Perl, etc.

Resume/CV: on request

Email: spam [dot] tarpit [at] gmail com. Please include "Hacker News" in the
subject.

------
unleashit
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: open to in-house or remote (experienced with both)

Willing to relocate: yes* (Portland or Seattle)

Technologies: Seasoned Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 18
years of experience. My specialty is the front end and frameworks like React
or Angular although I'm also skilled in Node.js, LEMP/LAMP, Drupal and
Wordpress.

Résumé/CV: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Email: unleashit@yahoo.com

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

------
snarasim5
Location: Sydney / Melbourne

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: System Design & Architecture, Natural Language Processing,
Java/JEE, Development Management, Scrum, Full Stack Development.

Software professional with 12 years of experience in application design &
development, technology consulting and leading software development for
various fortune 100 & top tier companies.

Looking for Development Lead / Senior Developer / Sr. Consultant roles.

Resume - [https://goo.gl/gtJuw8](https://goo.gl/gtJuw8)

Email - snarasim5 at gmail dot com.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes (with remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Fullstack LAMP/LEMP (Laravel 5.x, Symfony 2.x, PHP 7, MySQL,
etc.)

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications, and recently remotely, since 1999. The majority of my career has
been full-stack web application development in both the United States and also
Europe. I am the author of Mastering Laravel (Packt) and other peer-reviewed
publications, an invited speaker at phpDay, PHP UK, and founder of the Palermo
PHP User Group.

------
llama052
Location: Cincinnati OH, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Docker, Virtualization, Linux, Windows, Python/Powershell,
Ansible, Chef, SaltStack, Networking technologies, PCI Compliance & Security.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.alucas.me](https://www.alucas.me) (resume on bottom)

Email: jobs-hn@alucas.me

Website: [https://www.alucas.me](https://www.alucas.me)

Infrastructure/Network/Security Engineer Interested in:

\-- Automation, Configuration standardization, High Availability and Scalable
solutions.

\-- Full time positions, looking to relocate.

------
go_deeper
Location: San Diego, California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to San Francisco bay area as well as New York City

Technologies: machine learning, deep learning, neural networks, natural
language processing, statistical ML, speech recognition

Resume:
[http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~usimha/files/utkarshsimha_resume.pdf](http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~usimha/files/utkarshsimha_resume.pdf)

Email: utkarshsimha@gmail.com

GitHub: [http://github.com/utkarshsimha](http://github.com/utkarshsimha)

------
jerrymao
Location: Los Angeles / NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (looking for positions only in NYC)

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Git, React.js, Redux / Flux implementations,
Angular.js, Node, Postgres, HTML/CSS, preprocessed CSS (SASS/LESS), modern
build processes (Webpack), CircleCI. Opening to learning anything necessary
for a position

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jerrymao/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jerrymao/)

Email: jerryy.mao@gmail.com

------
istanfield
Location: West Coast, USA. Currently in San Francisco.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++/C, Ruby, PHP, JavaScript, GroovySQL, Ruby on Rails,
Django, MeteorJS, jQuery, Jenkins, MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/hb00t93jaxyrjne/istanfield_cv.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hb00t93jaxyrjne/istanfield_cv.pdf?dl=0)

Email: stanfiei@oregonstate.edu

Currently Reading: Site Reliability Engineering by Beyer, Jones, Petoff &
Murphy (just for pleasure)

------
shreymahendu
Location: Toronto

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: LANGUAGES: C, C#, Java, JavaScript, Python, TypeScript

BACKEND TECHNOLOGIES: ASP.Net Core, Django, Flask, NodeJs

FRONTEND TECHNOLOGIES: AngularJs, AurelliaJs, ReactJs, Redux, VueJs

MOBILE TECHNOLOGIES: Android, React‑Native, Xamarin.Forms

MISCELLANEOUS: AWS, Azure, elasticsearch, firebase, travisCI, OpenCV,MongoDB,
Postgres, SQL Server

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/shrey-
mahendru-2b125a113/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shrey-mahendru-2b125a113/)

Email: shreymahendru@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Python, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL Clojure, some C,etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/dt1/](https://github.com/dt1/)

Of particular interest is the source for butternotes.com and itemhut (no url)

I've strictly been a independent contractor for the past few years, working on
all sorts of projects, though mainly stuff that is hard to work on (ie.
impossible to fix). I'm good, but I'm not a magician.

Email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
yogeshp
Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably Canada.

Technologies: Java/JEE, JavaScript, ReactJS, Spring, Android, Web Services,
MongoDB, AWS (S3/DynamoDB)

Resume/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul](https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul)

Email:yogeshpaul@gmail.com

\-- MS from University of Florida, 8+ years work experience, working as full
stack software developer using AWS(S3, DynamoDB), ES6, React-Redux, Java 8,
Multithreading, Spring

------
thekezi
Location: Florida, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node.js, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS (SCSS),
Sketch

Résumé/CV:
[http://keziyah.herokuapp.com/KeziyahResume.pdf](http://keziyah.herokuapp.com/KeziyahResume.pdf)

Email: hello[at]keziyah.com

Website: [http://keziyah.com](http://keziyah.com)

Full stack developer and designer. Interested in:

\-- A full time full stack or frontend engineering role, or design &
development hybrid roles

\-- Freelance work

\-- NYC, DC, or remote.

------
rongenre
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes (With experience)

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Java, Spark, AWS, Groovy/Grails, Python, Git, MySQL, Impala

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rbagchi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rbagchi)

I'm a Full-Stack / Big Data developer with 20+ years of experience. I've
worked in startups and established technology companies, as well as finance
and manufacturing companies.

------
tonym9428
I'm an applied statistician and data scientist with seven years of
professional experience. I have extensive experience with statistical
inference, time series analysis, and R programming.

    
    
      Location: Bay Area (CA)
    
      Remote: open
    
      Willing to relocate: open
    
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/
    
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
hluska
Location: Regina, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, within Canada.

Technologies: PHP (SlimPHP, Wordpress), Python, JS (Angular 1, jQuery,
Bootstrap), Phonegap, Webpack, Ops.

Resume/CV: On request

Email: gthluska@gmail.com

I am a full stack web developer, writer and digital marketer from Regina,
Canada. A highly experienced entrepreneur, I bootstrapped startups for years
before my girlfriend and I had a baby. I still want to change the world, but I
need just a little more stability than the bootstrapped life can provide.

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Germany) need visa sponsorship

Technologies: C#, C, Go, Python, Linux, shell/bash, SQL, PL/SQL, ETL, Oracle,
PostgreSQL, Data Modeling, Data Analysis.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzcivbTxH__cSXdQeVNHa1FOY0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzcivbTxH__cSXdQeVNHa1FOY0..).

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

10+ years experience in development.

------
tareqak
Location: San Francisco (current) / Canada (permanent)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Java, Scala (in no particular order, and also
willing to learn new programming languages too)

Résumé/CV: [https://tareqak.com](https://tareqak.com)

Email: tareqakhandaker AT gmail DOT com

Work authorization: Canadian citizen (would require a TN and/or would need to
reactivate a dormant H1-B)

------
eulercoder
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NodeJs (Core Member of NodeJS), React, Meteor, Python, React,
AWS, Chatbots (Worked at Slack in SF), Automation, Scripting

Résumé/CV:

[https://gist.github.com/vicky002/92e7a1e3d6e058d40b1c54d3abe...](https://gist.github.com/vicky002/92e7a1e3d6e058d40b1c54d3abe7e703)

Email: tvicky002@gmail.com

------
jayliew
iOS, 2x YC PORTFOLIO EXPERIENCE, LOCAL TO SF BAY AREA

\+ Location: SF, Mountain View, Palo Alto, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon
Valley, CA, US.

\+ Technologies: iOS, iOS, iOS. Swift. Native. iOS.

\+ Education: Computer Science / CS / C.S. bachelors degree.

\+ Experience: I’ve worked for 2 YC companies to date (1 hardware, 1
software). I've also worked for publicly-traded tech companies as a contractor
and as a full-time employee.

\+ Time zone: I'm can be available locally in-person to sync with your team
face-to-face during normal US business hours (no need to wake up at 3am remote
team meeting.)

\+ Technologies: Python, Django, Ruby, Rails, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps,
Redis, LAMP, SQL, Parse, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C.

\+ Résumé / CV / LinkedIn / Resume: (sensitive info) Please drop me an email
and I’ll respond with PDF.

\+ Work authorization: Full work authorization + US secret security clearance.

\+ Satisfied free-lance clients reference list upon request.

\+ Email: jayliew at jayliew ¤ com

\+ Remote: OK

------
ckitchens
Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Clojure, AngularJS, Express, Django,
Ruby on Rails

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3gg6ct6i8u0cgsh/cory_kitchens_resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3gg6ct6i8u0cgsh/cory_kitchens_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: corykitchens@gmail.com

------
decadentcactus
Location: London/Perth/Melbourne/Prague/EU possibly

Remote: Prefer no

Willing to relocate: Only to above places

Technologies: Python, PHP, JS, HTML/CSS, minor ops, Angular 1, node

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/paimoe/paimoe](https://github.com/paimoe/paimoe), full CV
available if needed

Email: hn@paimoe.com

------
dustingetz
Philadelphia or remote– dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net

Work history with screenshots: [http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/)

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript

Clojure, Scala, Java

Meteor and MongoDB (migrating away)

Datomic (the functional database)

Postgres, RDBMS, distributed systems

Emerging languages and experimental architectures

------
chenshuiluke
Location: Jamaica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Git, Angular 4, HTML/CSS, Native Android

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzu2zRVLsDQxX0w4dTR6UXpEN1U...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzu2zRVLsDQxX0w4dTR6UXpEN1U/view?usp=sharing)

Email: chenshuiluke@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
hungle9
Location: Hanoi, Vietnam.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: None.

Technologies:Django, Python, Linux, Java, OpenCV, Automation Testing, SQL.

Github: github.com/hungle90.

Resume,CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hunglethanh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hunglethanh/).

Email:lehung229@gmail.com

------
dimonomid
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, as a contractor

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Assembler, Low-level, Embedded, RTOS, JavaScript,
Python, SQL, PostgreSQL, Java, Linux, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf](https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf)

Email: mail@dmitryfrank.com

Hi, my name is Dmitry. I'm a passionate software engineer with strong
background in low-level (MCU real-time kernels, C, Assembler), and experienced
in higher-level technologies as well: Go, C++, JavaScript, and many others.
Author of the well-formed and carefully tested real-time kernel for 16- and
32-bit MCUs: TNeo:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo](https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo) , which
is now used by several companies.

Apart from professional activities, I'm a hobbyist in Lisp, Ruby, Node.js,
Angular.js. Learning internals of the Linux Kernel, since this is something
I'm truly excited about.

One of my hobby projects is a geeky bookmarking service written in Go:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks](https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks)

Some of my articles:

\- How I ended up writing a new real-time kernel:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_o...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_own_kernel)

\- How do JavaScript closures work under the hood:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures)

\- Unit-testing (embedded) C applications with Ceedling:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_app...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_applications)

\- Object-oriented techniques in C:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c)

\- Here's why I love Go:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/i_love_go](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/i_love_go)

------
mikeymop

      Location: New York, US
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Android, Java, Bash
      Résumé/CV: https://cloud.mdefrances.co/nextcloud/index.php/s/qumKxO6mlPsKsA8
      Email: midefran@outlook.com

------
napra0826
Location: Boston, MA

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JS, HTML, CSS, AngularJS, Python

Resume:
[https://resume.creddle.io/review/14vc9ejsl30](https://resume.creddle.io/review/14vc9ejsl30)

email: nicholasapratt@gmail.com

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/nick-pratt

Github: npratt0826

------
sirodoht
Pragmatic engineer looking for contract/part time gigs.

Available on US timezones.

Location: Greece

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Python, Django, React.js, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://sirodoht.xyz/resume/](https://sirodoht.xyz/resume/)

Email: theodorekeloglou@gmail.com

------
oblib
I've been building web apps since 2001, specializing in document creation and
management applications that run on and offline.

Location: SW Missouri

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Perl, JS, CouchDB/PouchDB, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: bill at cherrypc.com

------
mistachkin
Location: Manhattan, NYC.

Contracts: No, full-time W2 only.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: C/C++, C#, SQLite (team member), Tcl/Tk (maintainer), Win32,
POSIX

Résumé/CV: Link and/or document available by request.

Email: joe [at] [put_my_user_name_here] [dot] com

------
zahariev
Location: Bulgaria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Pyramid, Google App Engine, Flask, jQuery,
Angular.js, HTML, CSS, Twitter Bootstrap, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, GQL,
RabbitMQ, Redis

Portfolio: www.zahariev.co

Email: zahari(at)zahariev.co

------
gwty
Location: Washington DC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:Python, Web

Résumé/CV: [http://www.gashok.com](http://www.gashok.com)

Email:gwty93@gmail.com

------
timkang
Location: WA, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TypeScript + React preferred, JavaScript, Node.js, HTML, CSS,
Python

Resume: Available upon request

Email: timkang [at] ucla.edu

------
msc
Location: Montevideo, Uruguay (GMT -3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, jQuery, Docker, LAMP

CV: Drop me an email for it.

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

------
meggar
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Obj-C, Python

Examples: tonalapps.com

Email: mikeeggar g mail

------
openloop
Location: boulder, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: possible Technologies:
python/ javascript/ objective c Resume: Location: Remote: Willing to relocate:
Technologies: Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Qn11IeoCK8HLYPTBapzMEJuJ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Qn11IeoCK8HLYPTBapzMEJuJZdPR5TX0wETL8ebLda0)
Email: sam.barranco@gmail.com

